# Need some permanent sticky posts!



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's well past the time that we have some permanent sticky posts here that will benefit us all. With the number of forum members many of which are professionals in our area of recreation we can have a ready source of good information on how to do some of the things we need to be successful fishing.

Rigging lures should be one that would cover inshore and offshore. Rigging live baits to cover inshore and offshore. Rigging dead baits for inshore and offshore would be the third.

Not only would this give forum member new to the fishing experience a reference library, it would also jump start them on the learning curve by helping them avoid a lot of trial and error experiments. This would save a lot of time, fuel and money for a lot of people. It would also help old guys like me that have been stuck in a rut on ways of doing things to try better methods.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Create them and I'll stick'em.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good call Kim. I will second that and add to it about sharing information with a sticky on destinations for travel. One inparticular is the keys. There are many on here who ask about information from the area once leaving the Miami area headed toward the keys. This is a great expansion idea from Kim that will enhance and help. Thanks.


----------

